# What kind is this?



## furtaker (Sep 6, 2015)

Found this at my hunting lease the other week.  It is a purty one.


----------



## Nugefan (Sep 6, 2015)

that a purty quartz point ...


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 6, 2015)

Well used and resharpened Dalton. That is a very nice find.


----------



## furtaker (Sep 6, 2015)

Cool.  Thanks fellows.


----------



## dtala (Sep 6, 2015)

THAT is one dang nice Dalton point made by a master.....


----------



## NCHillbilly (Sep 7, 2015)

That is one of the best points I've ever seen posted on here. It's old. Very old. Daltons are transitional Paleo/Archaic points dating to about 9,000 BC. That one is in perfect shape, well-made, and made from a fairly rare material for the type. Looks like it would still cut you after thousands of years in the ground, too. Great find!


----------



## KentuckyHeadhunter (Sep 7, 2015)

Wow!!! Lifetime find right there. I would be all over that spot!


----------



## WoodyMallard (Sep 7, 2015)

dtala said:


> THAT is one dang nice Dalton point made by a master.....



How can you be sure it's a Dalton, without knowing if the base is ground or not? Just asking.


----------



## Forest Grump (Sep 7, 2015)

WoodyMallard said:


> How can you be sure it's a Dalton, without knowing if the base is ground or not? Just asking.



The OP included a picture: you can see that the base is ground. That thing is a find: you need to go back there & do an OCD search of that area (then deep plow it, & do it again! )

Paleo points are, well...

Go look some more. That's something to give your grandkids.


----------



## Wanderlust (Sep 8, 2015)

Sweet. I'd loved to have seen it before it got resharpened.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Sep 8, 2015)

WoodyMallard said:


> How can you be sure it's a Dalton, without knowing if the base is ground or not? Just asking.



I would be 101% positive that it's a Dalton. Because it's a Dalton.


----------



## dtala (Sep 9, 2015)

what hillbilly said.....


----------



## WoodyMallard (Sep 9, 2015)

NCHillbilly said:


> I would be 101% positive that it's a Dalton. Because it's a Dalton.






It is really hard to clearly see all of the details from a photo, but this point does have the right shape for a Dalton. It appears from the photo that it may have basal smoothing, but I can't tell about the lateral edges of the hafting area which on most Daltons is usually also ground. It does appear that this point may have been resharpened after the original forming which is not uncommon. One other question that jumps out at me is how new this point looks. Even though it is made of quartz which is extremely hard, it appears to have no wear or weathering on the point at all, which is something that we usually look for to help identify that it is truly a 10,000 year old point.With all that said, maybe you can, but I can't tell with certainty from a single  picture that this is a 10,000 year old point.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Sep 9, 2015)

I haven't examined the quarter in the photo and done metallurgic testing on it, but I have no doubt it's a real quarter. Same with the Dalton.


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 9, 2015)

WoodyMallard said:


> It is really hard to clearly see all of the details from a photo, but this point does have the right shape for a Dalton. It appears from the photo that it may have basal smoothing, but I can't tell about the lateral edges of the hafting area which on most Daltons is usually also ground. It does appear that this point may have been resharpened after the original forming which is not uncommon. One other question that jumps out at me is how new this point looks. Even though it is made of quartz which is extremely hard, it appears to have no wear or weathering on the point at all, which is something that we usually look for to help identify that it is truly a 10,000 year old point.With all that said, maybe you can, but I can't tell with certainty from a single  picture that this is a 10,000 year old point.





Quartz doesn`t seem to patina like chert does.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Sep 9, 2015)

Nicodemus said:


> Quartz doesn`t seem to patina like chert does.



It sure doesn't. I have found chert and rhyolite points that were completely covered with white patina, when much older quartz points from the same place have none.


----------



## PappyHoel (Sep 9, 2015)

Man! Great find.  Some guys have all the luck.


----------

